# Quake brings WWII PT boat up from ocean floor



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

The bastards never say anything about the history of the boat!

WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) -- Wreckage from a World War II torpedo boat was tossed up from the sea in the Solomon Islands after a powerful 8.1 earthquake hit the area in early April, an official said Friday.

Jay Waura of the National Disaster Management Office said the explosive-laden boat was exposed when reefs were pushed up three meters (10 feet) above sea level by the April 2 quake, which caused a devastating tsunami in the western Solomon Islands that killed 52 people.

The Solomons' coastline is still littered with decaying military wrecks from World War II, including the torpedo patrol boat commanded by U.S. President John F. Kennedy.

"My team members believe that this boat could have been one of those U.S. torpedo boats such as the famous PT-109, which the late U.S. President John F. Kennedy had served aboard during the war," Waura said.

Waura said people on Rannonga island showed his team the wreckage sitting on dry ground.

"We were amazed by this finding, as previously this wreckage had long been sitting under the sea and rusting in peace without anyone knowing about it," New Zealand Press Association quoted Waura as saying.

Only the boat's hull with its deadly cargo of explosives remained intact, he said.

Waura said a Solomon Islands Police Force bomb disposal unit would be sent to the island to safely detonate the explosives.

Quake brings WWII PT boat up from ocean floor - CNN.com


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> The bastards never say anything about the history of the boat!



Because they dont know anything about the boat.


----------



## Cyrano (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because they dont know anything about the boat.



I wouldn't assume that. 

The press could just be lazy or perhaps they are prohibited from discloseing any info because the find will be the subject of a new Discovery Channel special. If they know absolutley nothing then they should state that in the article. 

"The remains of the boat have yeilded little clues as to it's history but researchers are confident that new information will emerge."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

If you read the artical they said they believe it could be the ones used like PT-109 used by Kennedy. That suggests that the team that found the boat does not know anything about the boat yet. They only have the hull with no markkings on it.

More than likely this is just the initial report and after historical team has a chance to look at the boat and comb over it they will find out what boat it is and then they post the history. They simply just do not know at the moment.

Quote from above artical:

_"My team members believe that this boat could have been one of those U.S. torpedo boats such as the famous PT-109, which the late U.S. President John F. Kennedy had served aboard during the war," Waura said._

You see....


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If you read the artical they said they believe it could be the ones used like PT-109 used by Kennedy. That suggests that the team that found the boat does not know anything about the boat yet. They only have the hull with no markkings on it.
> 
> More than likely this is just the initial report and after historical team has a chance to look at the boat and comb over it they will find out what boat it is and then they post the history. They simply just do not know at the moment.
> 
> ...


_*
"If I READ the article" "You see" *_       .

Yes I read it, and I understand the content very well...

The reference to JFK is merely a device to create interest for casual readers. That neither confirms nor denies that they have any info.

All I said is that I'd like them elaborate if there is more info or confirm that there is none.

My comment was motivated by my mistrust of the media.. (i know because I am the media)

It is not necessary to correct me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

I was not attempting to correct you. I was only showing that I seriously doubt that these people on the Island know the history of the boat that they found.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2007)

If its full of explosives, I'd be leery of getting close to it.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I was not attempting to correct you. I was only showing that I seriously doubt that these people on the Island know the history of the boat that they found.



Ok... I'm having a crappy day.. my point is that the media is often not concerned with education or facts... They will drop JFKs name to find a human interest angle to stimulate the readership.

The only fact mentioned was that they found a boat like JFK's. A simple follow up statement declaring that nothing else is known at this time is good journalistic practice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

I concur...


----------



## k9kiwi (Apr 27, 2007)

Depth Charges with Amatol, sundry ammunition.

I would not be going close to that to check for serial numbers after all these years underwater, and a bloody big shake up from the quake.

One wrong sneeze could stuff up your day around that lot.

It may have to be blown up in situ due to instability of the explosives.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

Have you guys seen this? Sad fate but they had little choice. It would have been nice if they woulda just save 5 though.

PT Boats, Inc.- The Fate of PT Boats


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 27, 2007)

Afterall, JFK's boat went down in Blackett Strait, only about 25 miles away from the west coast of Rannonga Island.

R


----------

